# timing is everything



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

OK....one of my co-workers found out that his wife was in this deep deep fog so much that she moved out and in with her affair partner and if granted a fast divorce, she will give him house and custody as all she wanted in life then was her affair partner. She was so far gone that she didn't want to talk to her parents and siblings and said they are his too if he wanted.....lol. 

He said he was hurt but had lost much of the love that was there that he might as well. So 3 months later after speedy divorce in which he got everything that she willfully signed, her affair is over....fog is gone....blah blah blah....tries to come home as he is mowing the lawn and she comes up as if nothing had ever happened and used the depression state as a last resort and means of trying to say it was not her real self making those decisions. So she wants everything back and the divorce cancelled on the grounds of a false mental state. Saying she would never give up the kids or her husband. His reply was magic. He told her "you must still be in a false state if you think I would take you back." 

Well now she gets nasty saying he took full advantage of her mental state. Claiming the divorce is financially unfair as well as the 100% custody with visitation every few weeks and should not be held responsible for her decisions and choices. He then unloads about mental the anguish he goes through. He told he what he lives though daily. What he sees every few hours in his head with mind movies, what he feels about himself because another was chosen by his wife of who he loved very deeply over him because he "noticed" her and became infatuated with him. She then said she had nowhere else to go because she lied to her parents saying he beat her and they found out otherwise it wasn't true and doesn't want her at their home with her falsely created drama. So he said he will go and get the trailer out of storage and she can stay there in the driveway for a few weeks. She responded by saying she is not about to become trailer trash. He responded by saying "no you are much lower and should be considered lucky this is being offered." 

She then asked if they could have a fresh slate and to start over. He again responds in an awesome way. "Isn't that what you did?...start over!" Man this guy is good. He told her that she moved on and so did he. She asked what that meant. He looked at his watch and gasped he needed to go inside and shower for his date with her best friend from college. He went on to tell her that the trailer offer was a test. He wanted to see how bad she wanted to come home and be around the family in a somewhat separated but still at home starting point. Her not willing to accept an offer like that and show what she would be willing to do spoke clear volumes for him. He was even going to offer to take turns sleeping in the trailer a few nights a week to see how she would take to being around the kids again. He wanted to offer a clean slate but he needed to find out.

She then said that she is willing to sleep in the trailer. He cut her off right there. He said "the offer was only available once just like my love for you and our marriage. I was willing to throw the whole thing a lifeline and you didn't even give it the time of day yet you come to me crying. Your crying is fake as is your attitude and way of thinking." 

She had a new boyfriend a week later. Look at what he avoided!!!

That is priceless!!!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah...

She's just a tree monkey. Her OM dumped her so she goes slinking back to your friend. He kicks her to the curb so she goes and finds a new sugar daddy to pay her rent. Fvcking pathetic. Llllllllllooooooser.......


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Sounds good he was able to stand his ground. 

He must hurt like hell. Damn


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Priceless is a understatement!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I like that guy!


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

How is he different from you?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

She sounds like a stone cold sociopathic narcissist, she doesn't see people just targets. He is well rid of her and so are her children.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

I need to mark your post, Augusto, and/or commit your friend's lines to memory: "You must still be in a false state if you think I would take you back." "Isn't that what you did? Start over?" And "I was willing to throw the whole thing a lifeline and you didn't even give it the time of day yet you come to me crying."

BOOM.

I admire your friend's strength when he is still hurting so much. That's some serious bravery.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

That dude was slick and super quick witted. 

Movies should have scenes like that one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

sparrow555 said:


> How is he different from you?


Gotta admit...felt really eerie hearing it. We talk for hours on the 4th......when you are smoking brisket for 9 hours, you have these discussions.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Augusto said:


> Gotta admit...felt really eerie hearing it. We talk for hours on the 4th......when you are smoking brisket for 9 hours, you have these discussions.


Some of the most enlightening conversations for men happen while smoking meat:grin2:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Now if we could only have that kind of happy ending for all the BW and BH who loved and cared for their WS yet were dumped like yesterday's baby diaper trash when the new and shiny AP came along. Then perhaps I could again believe in justice.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

OP. Thanks for sharing. Some similarities to my case but I wasn't as sharp witted as your friend. 

I definitely advocate fast tracking a d when possible in cases like this an unremorseful wayward. Nothing wrong with a betrayed benefiting from wayward fog that results in a good settlement for the betrayed.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

honcho said:


> Some of the most enlightening conversations for men happen while smoking meat:grin2:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Uhhhhh...










Giggity.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

It's great to hear about a guy who actually has a pair.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Uhhhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't about to go there. 

LOL


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

Augusto said:


> Gotta admit...felt really eerie hearing it. We talk for hours on the 4th......when you are smoking brisket for 9 hours, you have these discussions.


No, I mean did you compare your own actions on D-day to how he reacted ?


----------



## z_man (Nov 1, 2013)

Augusto said:


> OK....one of my co-workers found out that his wife was in this deep deep fog so much that she moved out and in with her affair partner and if granted a fast divorce, she will give him house and custody as all she wanted in life then was her affair partner. She was so far gone that she didn't want to talk to her parents and siblings and said they are his too if he wanted.....lol.
> 
> He said he was hurt but had lost much of the love that was there that he might as well. So 3 months later after speedy divorce in which he got everything that she willfully signed, her affair is over....fog is gone....blah blah blah....tries to come home as he is mowing the lawn and she comes up as if nothing had ever happened and used the depression state as a last resort and means of trying to say it was not her real self making those decisions. So she wants everything back and the divorce cancelled on the grounds of a false mental state. Saying she would never give up the kids or her husband. His reply was magic. He told her "you must still be in a false state if you think I would take you back."
> 
> ...



Decloaking to say this guy is my hero!!!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like she never even offered an apology?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Copy paste into my wod document "posts of epicness" along with the one by doubletrouble and hardtohandle.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is freaking awesome.
And he's dating her best friend from college.:smnotworthy:


----------



## BrokenLady (Jan 19, 2015)

No matter how strong he seems I bet his heart is still breaking particularly for his poor children. That's their mother who gave them up so easily for nothing of any substance. I'm glad he has you to lean on & I hope his girl friend is a good person, unlike her old friend...


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

BrokenLady said:


> No matter how strong he seems I bet his heart is still breaking particularly for his poor children. That's their mother who gave them up so easily for nothing of any substance. I'm glad he has you to lean on & I hope his girl friend is a good person, unlike her old friend...


I agree and am glad she gave him sole custody so if they need it he will get them in therapy if need be and I hope if his ex inlaws want to see them he let's it happen.
I think that will happen since they kicked her out.
I would love to have a beer with him.:grin2:


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

You'd think it crazy, but I've seen this up close and personal.

"But why won't you work on it? Why are you splitting this family up?"

- my buddy's ex wife after the other man went back to his wife


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

He got lucky here and I am glad.

Also he got some balls after her false try to R.

Good luck to him and his kids.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

marduk said:


> You'd think it crazy, but I've seen this up close and personal.
> 
> "But why won't you work on it? Why are you splitting this family up?"
> 
> - my buddy's ex wife after the other man went back to his wife


Funny thing with some cheaters NOTHING is their fault...not even their decision to have sex with someone else...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Augusto said:


> OK....one of my co-workers found out that his wife was in this deep deep fog so much that she moved out and in with her affair partner and if granted a fast divorce, she will give him house and custody as all she wanted in life then was her affair partner. She was so far gone that she didn't want to talk to her parents and siblings and said they are his too if he wanted.....lol.
> 
> He said he was hurt but had lost much of the love that was there that he might as well. So 3 months later after speedy divorce in which he got everything that she willfully signed, her affair is over....fog is gone....blah blah blah....tries to come home as he is mowing the lawn and she comes up as if nothing had ever happened and used the depression state as a last resort and means of trying to say it was not her real self making those decisions. So she wants everything back and the divorce cancelled on the grounds of a false mental state. Saying she would never give up the kids or her husband. His reply was magic. He told her "you must still be in a false state if you think I would take you back."
> 
> ...


Decisive -Witty - Strong Boundaries - what's not to like...










@Augusto was he really dating her best friend from college? If so buy that man a CI-gar!!


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes he dated her for a few months. They kinda split off in early December. He liked her because he said she gave the greatest BJ's ever. But he said he also needed to make sure it was right and it wasn't so both agreed to see other people. But get this.....he's now dating his ex's current boss. This is super rich check this out....when her ex found out her boss was dating the man she claims to love and wants back, she confronted her asking her to stop seeing her husband. Not ex husband but husband was the term she used. Her reply was "no you two are divorced and see that desk" as she pointed to it...."we shined its glass top just last week several times". From what she described to my friend it was if a train had just dropped on her and busted her gut open and made her eyes pop out. But....to his new gf credit, she is encouraging her to have a higher relationship with her children. And she tells those kids to respect their mother even after she gave them away to their dad.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Augusto said:


> Gotta admit...felt really eerie hearing it. We talk for hours on the 4th......when you are smoking brisket for 9 hours, you have these discussions.


MMmmmmm brisket. :grin2::grin2::grin2: Can't wait til it warms up a bit here to get my smoker going. I've got a 17 pound extra turkey from Thanksgiving in the freezer and of course I can't wait to get some brisket and pork butt and chicken legs and ribs.....ok I'm salivating now. >


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

Bet I can out smoke you!!!!😝


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

Now that I read it again, this sounds way over the top and made up


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

sparrow555 said:


> Now that I read it again, this sounds way over the top and made up


Yeah, but we can HOPE, can't we, or even dream, that there ARE people out there who can handle a cheater that way.


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

TeddieG said:


> Yeah, but we can HOPE, can't we, or even dream, that there ARE people out there who can handle a cheater that way.



I divorced my cheating ex husband without saying even a single word to him. But my situation was unique and wouldn't work for most.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sparrow555 said:


> Now that I read it again, this sounds way over the top and made up


Maybe some of it was how the OP was told the story by the BS?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

BashfulBull did it. He just flat out got up and moved two states away from his cheating wife. I think he only went back to see her once...to have her sign the divorce agreement.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

sparrow555 said:


> Now that I read it again, this sounds way over the top and made up



Well I was there when he told me. Only thing over the top is his ex wife wanting to camp on the lawn. But all I know is what he said.


----------

